# Anyone here use Gastrazyme to treat acid reflux?



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Dh was suffering from reflux for quite a long time and his regular doctor had him using all the regular acid-suppressing drugs on the market, to no avail. The doc's nurse said for dh to get used to it, she'd been on Prevacid for years, there is no cure.

Dh was feeling miserable and called his doc (again) to set-up another appointment to see if there was anything new he could try. They couldn't get him in for 5 weeks! So, he set the appointment and figured he'd tough it out.

I suggested he see the doctor here in our small town (an MD that practices both mainstream and alternative medicine. No vax and so wonderful!). I said perhaps he could give dh something in the meantime to tide him over until he could see his regular doc. He agreed and called, and they got him an appointment that afternoon!

Doctor "Wonderful" (!) RX'd him two things: Gastrazyme & Hydrozyme. He told dh that what the problem really is is not enough of one acid in the stomach and the other acids were trying to compensate, thereby "eating" into the stomach lining. Using acid reducers (like he had been doing) only compounded and accelerated the continuing misery. Also, his stomach lining is so irritated by the over-production of the other acids that that is causing problems, as well.

The Gastrazyme heals the stomach lining and helps against the heartburn and digestive upsets. He was to take the Gastrazyme for a couple of weeks and then start the Hydrozyme. The Hydrozyme is basically a form of hydrochloric acid and helps to "re-balance" the stomach again.

Dh (and, to be honest, me, as well) was a bit skeptical, but decided it certainly couldn't harm him, based on the product ingredients and would give it a go.

Two days later he felt so much better and by the end of the week, he felt 100% again! He used the products for about 2 months and that was that. No more reflux. No heartburn. No lower GI problems. Nothing. Just normal.

So, due to stress, I had the same thing happen and didn't wait to let it get bad. Called the wonder doctor and tried the same products. Within a week, I, too, felt fantastic (went on vacation and was able to eat and enjoy without pain, Mexican and Indian foods!).

So, if you are on acid reducers like Prevacid or Tagamet or whatever, you might want to look into this stuff. It has nothing weird in it and you can actually understand the ingredient list! It is safe enough for children.

What a concept, *treating the problem instead of the symptoms*!!

Just wanted to let anyone interested know about it!


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Interesting. So do you think you would take this along with a PPI, then go off the PPI after a couple of weeks? I know if you go straight off one you have rebound acid worse. (asking for my 2.5 year old)


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Quote:

Interesting. So do you think you would take this along with a PPI, then go off the PPI after a couple of weeks? I know if you go straight off one you have rebound acid worse. (asking for my 2.5 year old)
Hey, there! I don't know what a PPI is. I do know that dh stopped using the two "meds" when he ran out of them, cold turkey, no gradual withdrawl.

He had no rebound or anything. Hasn't had a problem since then (and he has had to deal with some stress since that didn't bring on the reflux again).

What was great is that we were told not to change our diet or anything while taking these products. That way, we knew if it was working.

Anyway, I now swear by this stuff. It is so nice to know that the reflux is gone and my stomach is healed. And, that there is no dnager to the rest of my body from using it!!


----------

